# Game 19: Atlanta Hawks @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Atlanta Hawks* 2-14 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 9-9

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Tuesday, December 6, 2005
*TV:* FOX Sports South, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Atlanta Hawks*






































*Projected Atlanta Hawks Starting Lineup*​*PG* - 10 Tyronn Lue 6-0 178 5/3/77 7 Nebraska 
*SG* - 2 Joe Johnson 6-7 230 6/29/81 4 Arkansas 
*SF* - 5 Josh Smith 6-9 225 12/5/85 1 None 
*PF* - 3 Al Harrington 6-9 245 2/17/80 7 None 
*C* - 27 Zaza Pachulia 6-11 240 2/10/84 2 None

*Atlanta Hawks Reserves*
1 Josh Childress GF 6-8 210 6/20/83 1 Stanford 
00 Tony Delk PG 6-2 189 1/28/74 9 Kentucky 
20 Salim Stoudamire G 6-1 186 10/11/82 R Arizona 
25 John Thomas PF 6-9 265 9/8/75 8 Minnesota 
24 Marvin Williams F 6-9 228 6/19/86 R North Carolina​
*Atlanta Hawks Players Stats:*










*Atlanta Hawks Head Coach:*








*Mike Woodson*

*------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*








*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California (probable)
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*-------------------------------------------------------------*​
Hawks and Nuggets fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: 

I'm excpecting a Nuggets victory for this up coming game. We managed to pull out a close win against the Heat to stop our losing streak. I'm hoping the Nuggets will be able to build off their last win and take it to the Hawks. The Hawks seem to have talented players, but are still very young and inexperienced. I'm hoping for a great up tempo game by the Nuggets pushing hard from the tip of the game to the finish.

Good luck to the Hawks fans. Heres to a good game! :cheers: :cheers: :clap:

Let's go Nuggets!







:clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone think we will see Buckner starting again ? Buckner got the start due to DerMarr slumping, but more importantly because of the kind of guard Wade is big/physical. I think Joe Johnson is some what like Wade in size. I wouldn't be suprised to see Buckner in the starting lineup against the Hawks for this reason.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

My question answered this morning by reporting from the Rocky Mountain News.

*Buckner stays in starting lineup for defensive boost*



> "I'm going with a guy that I think defensively gives me the best professional focus," said Karl, who will use Buckner against Joe Johnson, who is averaging 18.7 points. "It seems like we're more mentally into the game at the beginning (with Buckner) . . . I'm just trying to get the game started in a good manner."


Smart move by Karl. He's thinking along the same lines as me. :biggrin:

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4292645,00.html


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

George Karl on the Hawks.



> Karl called the Hawks a "wounded team" that will come in with "tremendous intensity."


I have to agree. This Hawks team has some really talented players. I'm looking foward to watching Joe Johnson and Josh Smith.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Excited to see two of my fav players in one game. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

master8492 said:


> Excited to see two of my fav players in one game. :banana:


Who's that?

Almost game time, but I won't be seeing the game tonight. Everyone fill me in on what's happening.

:cheers:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Read on ESPN scroller that Josh Smith is suspended for 2 games for elbowing Raja Bell in the head.

I'm not sure if the suspension starts tonight, but I think it does.

I'm excited to see Al Harrington play. I want Denver to trade for the dude and I can more accurately judge him after this evening.

Camby also is questionable, but he should play. He didn't practice Monday though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Read on ESPN scroller that Josh Smith is suspended for 2 games for elbowing Raja Bell in the head.
> 
> I'm not sure if the suspension starts tonight, but I think it does.
> 
> ...


Good! If Josh Smith is out none of our Nuggets should get posterized tonight.

Hope Camby is in. He should dominate against the Hawks.

Please let us know what you think of Harrington after the game.

Let's go Nuggets :cheers:


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Good! If Josh Smith is out none of our Nuggets should get posterized tonight.
> 
> Hope Camby is in. He should dominate against the Hawks.
> 
> ...



yay! no dunking on the nuggets! :clap: 

anyways, thanks 23 for allways taking your time and posting great game preview threads.

nuggets should be able to win this easy, they must control mr. johnson though.
i think...k-mart yes k-mart will have a huge game tonight. why? cuz its x-mas time and atlanta needs to go to k-mart for gifts. :raised_ey


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> yay! no dunking on the nuggets! :clap:
> 
> anyways, thanks 23 for allways taking your time and posting great game preview threads.
> 
> ...


 :cheers: to you 15Denver6Nuggets. I'm on board for K-Mart having a good game.

By the way I'll be back later. Going to watch the game after all.

Love it when things work out that way. :clap:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Close game 84-79 1:30 in the 3rd


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Salim with the 3 Melo respond


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The Boykins - Lue matchup looks tight lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

damn very close game


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm baaacckkk. Been a little busy lately, but it's all good now. Big 1-7 today, gonna be mad if they lose on my birthday. Giving up 110 with over 3 to go against the Hawks at home is bad enough. If the Nuggets had some shooting it wouldn't even be a game. 120 points with one 3 is ridiculous. Personally, I want Q-Rich (don't know about contract situation though). Everything I hear is about the Knicks wanting to get rid of a 2 guard for a PG that can defend. Watson + filler maybe??


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nuggets will pull out a W in a sloppy game.

KMart did not play in the Second Half.

The whole game was sloppy. No calls made really. Nugs played lazy all night, let the Hawks dictate the game tempo.

118-112 now...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I'm baaacckkk. Been a little busy lately, but it's all good now. Big 1-7 today, gonna be mad if they lose on my birthday. Giving up 110 with over 3 to go against the Hawks at home is bad enough. If the Nuggets had some shooting it wouldn't even be a game. 120 points with one 3 is ridiculous. Personally, I want Q-Rich (don't know about contract situation though). Everything I hear is about the Knicks wanting to get rid of a 2 guard for a PG that can defend. Watson + filler maybe??


Happy birthday Kuskid.

I like your idea about a trade for Q-Rich. He would be a perfect fit for the Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets Win! *Nuggets 125 Hawks 116*

Great games from several Nuggets.

*Andre Miller* another good game with 21 Points 14 assists and 3 rebounds.

*Carmelo Anthony* had 26 points 6 rebounds 6 assists.

Marcus Camby big yet again for the Nuggets with 24 points 12 rebounds and 5 blocked shots.

Some of Cambys blocked shots were huge towards the end of the game.

Also I like the philosphy of playing Buckner on big strong guards. Good move by Karl.

*box score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:



> Nuggets will pull out a W in a sloppy game.
> 
> KMart did not play in the Second Half.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the Nuggets played with zero command. That belonged to the Hawks. Who should of been blown out of the game. Nuggets were content playing up to the Hawks level not their own. I hope that is a trend the Nuggets don't get stuck in.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

cant read any posts above ( gotta go to school) so i will just say wut i wanna say. I glad the nuggs won but they really should of won by more.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd be interested in a Watson+Hodge for Q-Rich and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day kuskid

:djparty:

So besides being bummed that Kenyon didn't play the second half, can I take anything good from Kenyon scoring 9 points on 4/5 shooting in 13/14 minutes?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Hawks wore ugliest jerseys ever! It was too bright almost to watch the TV!!!

I gotta start going to more games!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I'd be interested in a Watson+Hodge for Q-Rich and a 2nd rounder.


We so agree darth-horax! I'd like that too. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Hawks wore ugliest jerseys ever! It was too bright almost to watch the TV!!!
> 
> I gotta start going to more games!!!!


The most hideous so far are the Kings/Bulls IMO.


----------

